# Girls: Do you have PMS?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Not premarital sex, but premenstrual syndrome? 

I always have that shit every ovulation period dammit. 

Do you have one? And if u do, how do u cope with it?

Premenstrual syndrome (PMS) - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, I have it. Used to be much worse when I was generally depressed (probably considered PMDD back then). Birth control pills and/or antidepressants helped me a bunch. I was barely functional back then.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I get _the poops._ :sad:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> Yes, I have it. Used to be much worse when I was generally depressed (probably considered PMDD back then). Birth control pills and/or antidepressants helped me a bunch. I was barely functional back then.


Oh birth control yeah. So that i can fuck anyone. Joke. It just reminds me of him, but well, he cannot be able to fuck me without condoms anymore because he stayed away.... ゜゜(´O｀)°゜


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah i used to get really impulsive, like goingtokillmyselfrightnow impulsive. also very depressed. i haven't had pms since i got the implant though.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> yeah i used to get really impulsive, like goingtokillmyselfrightnow impulsive. also very depressed. i haven't had pms since i got the implant though.


Implant?? What did u implant?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I used to until I dumped my boyfriend then it mysteriously went away.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> Implant?? What did u implant?


https://www.nexplanon.com/

i get like one period every 4 months thank u jesus (and science)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> I used to until I dumped my boyfriend then it mysteriously went away.


You're bf is the one triggering your pms xD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> https://www.nexplanon.com/
> 
> i get like one period every 4 months thank u jesus (and science)


Omg! Is that hurts?


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> Omg! Is that hurts?


it doesn't hurt going in, they numb your arm. not sure about getting out, i'll find out in may :sad:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> it doesn't hurt going in, they numb your arm. not sure about getting out, i'll find out in may :sad:


How many years is it there? How much does it costs?


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> How many years is it there? How much does it costs?


you get it removed after 3 years and you can get another one inserted in straight after if you want. i get it for free in scotland, i'm not sure about other countries? like every birth control though, it doesn't work for everyone. i bled for 3 months straight when it was first inserted then afterwards i barely bled. i've had nothing but positive experiences with it.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> you get it removed after 3 years and you can get another one inserted in straight after if you want. i get it for free in scotland, i'm not sure about other countries? like every birth control though, it doesn't work for everyone. i bled for 3 months straight when it was first inserted then afterwards i barely bled. i've had nothing but positive experiences with it.


Okay.. That scary wahaha.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I used to have very irregular periods but never too much blood nor pain. Then started the pills and since then it was regulated, but more blood and pain in the first 2/3 days. As the cycles passes, the blood was less and less and the pain more regulated.

But it was always manageable, the pain was not much and in the worse times a pain killer usually works.

The only times when my mood was screwed up was when I was on the wrong brand of pills. That stuff was an eye opener of how hormones can screw us up! I used to feel like crying even if I knew there was no reason to feel down. At least awareness helped coping until the pills brand was changed.

As for the PMS mood swings, I don't feel any relevant change. But of course that if I'm having some pain I'd be less patient. Who with pain doesn't? Just like in pregnancy, my mood seems normal but since I'm going through discomforts and sick feelings, of course I would feel less patient.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

JennyJukes said:


> you get it removed after 3 years and you can get another one inserted in straight after if you want. i get it for free in scotland, i'm not sure about other countries? like every birth control though, it doesn't work for everyone. i bled for 3 months straight when it was first inserted then afterwards i barely bled. i've had nothing but positive experiences with it.


Mine was 200 dollars after insurance, but that was years ago. (And I got pregnant on it) 

I have PCOS and endometriosis due to scar tissue from having 4 c sections, so I get very bad cramps and a heavy flow and often headaches and vomiting. And I get almost uncontrollable cravings for carbs. No mood swings, though.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

stormyrainshadow said:


> Mine was 200 dollars after insurance, but that was years ago. (And I got pregnant on it)
> 
> I have PCOS and endometriosis due to scar tissue from having 4 c sections, so I get very bad cramps and a heavy flow and often headaches and vomiting. And I get almost uncontrollable cravings for carbs. No mood swings, though.


was that when it was implanon? apparently a couple of people got pregnant on that.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

JennyJukes said:


> was that when it was implanon? apparently a couple of people got pregnant on that.


Yes, it was put in June 2011 and I found out that I was pregnant in Feb of 2012.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Seriously though mine disappeared completely when I have up eating wheat products regularly. I used to get horrible cramps and just feeling very shit. Stop with the bakery and pasta and suddenly my periods are a 2 day affair with nil side effects, except a bit of teariness a few days before.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

AriesLilith said:


> I used to have very irregular periods but never too much blood nor pain. Then started the pills and since then it was regulated, but more blood and pain in the first 2/3 days. As the cycles passes, the blood was less and less and the pain more regulated.
> 
> But it was always manageable, the pain was not much and in the worse times a pain killer usually works.
> 
> ...


Hard to be a girl


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Seriously though mine disappeared completely when I have up eating wheat products regularly. I used to get horrible cramps and just feeling very shit. Stop with the bakery and pasta and suddenly my periods are a 2 day affair with nil side effects, except a bit of teariness a few days before.


Gotta continue with oat meal


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Nope, never had any problems with my period, but for years now I'm on the pill and on a long term cycle anyways.


----------



## bridmaga (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, I do get PMS, but exercise seems to help. If I'm going through a rage episode, I will lift weights at my max until I tire myself out and then I can think straight again. If PMS made me sad, I just go for a very long walk in a secluded area to clear my head.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I dont ever seem to get emotional symptoms, really, I just enter a physical state of suffering. I get really nauseous, I have cramps, I get headaches that won't go away, I feel like I'm always hungry... it's bad. I try to exercise the pain away sometimes, but it's really hard to get myself to move lol


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Believe it or not, one of the best treatments for mental cramps is orgasms.


----------



## CharS (Jan 19, 2017)

I get cramps and becomes moody really fast.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh, hell yes. I get super weepy about everything, I eat almost any food in sight, I freak out at people all the time. It's only once I get my period that I'm like "so that's why I didn't want to leave my bed for five days"


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

stormyrainshadow said:


> Believe it or not, one of the best treatments for mental cramps is orgasms.


That's why i always do mb xD 


CharS said:


> I get cramps and becomes moody really fast.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, sometimes even a week or more before. I tend to get very emotional and crabby along with some horrible cramps as well. Being a female sucks during that time of month.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Bijoux said:


> Yes, sometimes even a week or more before. I tend to get very emotional and crabby along with some horrible cramps as well. Being a female sucks during that time of month.


Indeed. Feels like hell


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I get a bit moody I think, but that's mostly because I'm in pain.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

The week before I usually have less energy, I get a little more annoyed than usual, & sometimes more in touch with my emotional side. :shocked::laughing: And more horny.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I get a little more moody throughout my period, but it's skewed toward the end. I used to have a totally cramp-free period so it wasn't that bad, but then I got the copper IUD :sad:

And @JennyJukes , that is so interesting. I had the implant for awhile and it turned me into a sociopath. I cried every day, got pissed off at everybody, and lost my empathy. My boyfriend took most of the flack, bless him.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I eat more iron and protein to replenish my energy. Personally, it helps to a certain extend.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

When I got periods, I only got mild PMS: a touch weepy, mild cramps within 24 hours, and daily headaches. My daughter, OTOH, gets severe cramps with nausea and vomiting. She was diagnosed with endometriosis and is treated with Minastra contraceptive pills, which work wonders.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuck yes I do. I have it right now. My boobs swell up and hurt like hell, I feel bloated, my skin breaks out, I feel so irritable I can't think straight, I'm so horny it kills me... um yeah that's it. It's hard.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Yes, sometimes I get really irritable, by small things, not as good self-control to keep it in. More often I get sad though, my confidence get worse and I start to ruminate very easily about random things in the past, everything is to be brought up to the surface all of a sudden for a revision to see if I missed some aspect that would make me understand better. To some extent things in the present too, emotionally related things I have showed to the back of my mind to deal with later, the PMSdays are the days they decide to jump out to remind me of their existance. I get more introverted most of the time as well, need to be alone a lot.


----------



## Amanda White (Jun 18, 2018)

> Do you have one? And if u do, how do u cope with it?


Yes, I have. I ask my bf not to disturb me because of this period and my crazy hormones))


----------



## Voyageur (Jun 18, 2018)

Since I'm highly irregular and don't have periods every single month, PMS is equally as rare, but it's there. It's usually pretty tame, including cramps and yep, the poops. Every time, rain or shine, the poops.

If it's an easy, relatively low stress week, I might just feel moody in a way that I express creatively, and I also get very horny. I am demisexual, but only for men, and I have to be in love, so I'm never horny any other time other than during PMS. That said, I take advantage of this short window of elevated sensitivity. 

However, if I'm having a bad month and I'm under a lot of stress, then it seems more like stereotypical PMS, and I'm touchy throughout. But it's rare, maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh yeah. My PMS is worse than my period. I go into full-on depression and have the worst mood swings. My mom thinks I may have PMDD because it runs in her side of the family...


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

My bf says I don't show signs of PMS generally, but I do tend to retain water starting a week or two before it. It always goes away after though. Occasionally though it will kick my butt with cramps a little and I'll take some kratom or smoke a little pot and it is better.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I have never shown any of the symptoms before.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Not anymore. I used to get premenstrual dysphoric disorder, which is a severe form of PMS, where I would get really pissed off and couldn't stop crying. However, now that I am thoroughly medicated with Zoloft, I do not experience this anymore.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Not since I got the Mirena. No period, no PMS. Before though I had 7-10 day periods and severe cramps.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

I believe I've been having PMDD for 1 or 2 years now. It becomes a living hell when combined with irregular/unhygienic lifestyle (which causes hormonal imbalance, I assume).


----------

